
Facebook to Require Verified Identities for Future Political Ads - aaronbrethorst
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/06/business/facebook-verification-ads.html
======
TheForumTroll
"Hey homeless dude. Wanna make $100? Just sign your name here on this
Political Ad contract and that's it!"

